# AUSTIN | Hanover Brazos Street | 156m | 513ft | 45 fl | U/C



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Here’s Hanover Brazos Street, Ready for Its Close-Up in Downtown Austin*
Here’s Hanover Brazos Street, Ready for Its Close-Up in Downtown Austin – TOWERS



> You’ll notice in our prior coverage of *Hanover Brazos Street,* the *45-floor, 308-unit* apartment tower planned by Houston developers the *Hanover Company* for the southeast corner of *East Third* and *Brazos Streets,* there are almost no images including the top of the building. That’s because its architects at Chicago firm *SCB* were being pretty coy about releasing full views — there’s at least one floating around showing the crown, but the details of its top half were scarce. Until now, that is!
> 
> The big vertical scroller you see above is the money shot from Hanover and SCB’s application for the Downtown Density Bonus Program, to be presented at the next meeting of the *City of Austin’s Design Commission* on *Monday, June 22.*
> 
> ...


*















*










Here is the SkyscraperPage page for the tower:
Austin | Hanover Brazos Street | 513 Feet | 45 Floors | U/C - Page 11 - SkyscraperPage Forum


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

jonathaninATX said:


> By Urbannizer


----------



## NMIN (Sep 17, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Yes, I'm trying to make another post. It wouldn't let me edit that post either.


Thats sad to hear @A Chicagoan


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@Vilatic The title should be "Brazos", not "Bravos".


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank you, it's now changed.


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

Architectural solutions that definitely cannot be called ordinary. When do they plan to build it?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 18:*

Hanover Tower by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr


----------

